# programming language standard with OS X ?



## alra111 (Aug 12, 2007)

Greetings,

I am wondering if there is any programming language or something like a programming language that comes standard with OS X.  I would like to write my own applications for OS X and I'm wondering if I could start without having to purchase additional software.

If not, what is a good way to start writing your own apps for OS X?  What would be the programming language of choice?

Thanks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 12, 2007)

Any standard UNIX language (like C, or any shell scripting [bash, tcsh, etc.]) will work.

Mac OS X also comes with a standard installation of Java.

If you wish to create GUI-based applications, you'll probably wanna learn Objective-C and get a handle on Interface Builder (part of the XCode tools -- available on your install CDs/DVDs).


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 12, 2007)

Every new Mac ships with Apple's *Xcode* IDE preinstalled or on the System Restore disc. It is built around *gcc* and is the preferred environment for developing applications on MacOS X. It is the environment used to develop the OS, itself. *Xcode* is free. All new versions are free downloads from the Apple Developer Connection website.


----------



## alra111 (Aug 15, 2007)

MisterMe said:


> Every new Mac ships with Apple's *Xcode* IDE preinstalled or on the System Restore disc. It is built around *gcc* and is the preferred environment for developing applications on MacOS X. It is the environment used to develop the OS, itself. *Xcode* is free. All new versions are free downloads from the Apple Developer Connection website.



Is Xcode considered C or something else?


----------



## DeltaMac (Aug 15, 2007)

No, not limited to just C.
Wikipedia has a quick and dirty description of the xcode suite...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xcode


----------



## symphonix (Aug 15, 2007)

Your best place to start is the "Getting Started" page on developer.apple.com.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 16, 2007)

AppleScript can be practical too - short pieces of code if you want your Mac to do something, like "tell aplication xyz to do something then do something else.." 
ScriptEditor comes with the Mac, you can find all AppleScript stuff in your applications, so just need to enable it first. Again the Developer site has good references for what you can do and how.
And, I guess I should add Automator here as well, for making workflows with the current applications or to make the current applications do whatever you need. That comes also preinstalled with 10.4.
If making the applications that you have to do something, or to make system events do something these may do for a fast solution.


----------

